# Beware of Look Copies from China



## Morgan01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Wholesale Brand New Look 695 i Pack 2012 Black/ Grey Road Bike Size M + 5 year Warranty

Wholesale LOOK 576 RSP COMPLETE TRI BICYCLE BIKE WHITE/BLACK/RED SRAM RIVAL LARGE 55 CM


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Never had that problem when they actually made the bikes


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

varian72 said:


> Never had that problem when they actually made the bikes


Just an FYI, but our bikes are not made in China. Thanks.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Was definitely not suggesting Look was made in China now....just saying the Chinese were not about the copy the Tube and Lug bikes.


----------



## Morgan01 (Dec 14, 2011)

Further to my investigation this is very much a hoax.
1.The pictures used are pirated from eBay ads.
2.seller saying "yes" to everything is a sign they don't know what they r talking or selling
3.accepts only money transfer no paypal
...maybe if you r lucky you'd receive a chinarello w Look stickers.


----------

